# Southern Arizona Field Trial-Niland, CA



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur call backs after 2nd series:

3,4,5,9,12,14,15,18,27,28,31,32,34,36,37,
40,41,44,46,48,49,50,51,53,55,56,57

1st dog in 3rd series is #27 at 7:30 a.m.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Derby?????


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

Open Callbacks: 1,2,3,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,17,18,19,22,23,24,25,26,28,32,33,35,36,37,41,42,44,
46,47,51,53,54,55


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur Call Backs after 3rd:

3,9,12,15,18,31,34,36,40,44,46,48,49,53,56,57


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for the update Russ!!!


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS TO JUDY POND AND XINGA ON WINNING THE AMATEUR!!!!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Way to go Judy and Xinga


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Congratulations Judy and Xinga. Nice job!!!!!

Arleen


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Congrats Judy!


----------



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

Nice job Judy!!! <3 Congratulations and Happy Valentines Day!! 

Goose


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

Open Results: 1st Chance/Larry Calvert (completes FC, qualifies 2010 Amateur National
2nd Quasi/Patti Kiernan
3rd Missy/Arnie Erwin
4th Storm/Bob Byrum
RJ Rex/Jack Vollstedt
Jams Cruise/Mike Taylor, Buddy/Glenda Brown, Angel/Jack Vollstedt, 
Rip/Mark Henry, Xing/Patti Kiernan


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Sounds like alot of fun was going on down there. Here's what I heard the Amateur results were. HPW

1st - FC AFC Candlewood Justin Time Xinga - Judy Pond
2nd - AFC Suncrest Wild Oats - Linda Erwin
3rd - Watermark's Power Punch - Glenda Brown
4th - FC AFC Volwood's Angel - Jack Vollstedt
RJAM - CFC CAFC Mallard Lake's Liberty Belle - Chris Allaire
JAM - Amanky Ambry Shad MH - Gary Jones
" FC AFC MMR'S Gypsy Leather - Mel Milton
FC Volwood's Big Ol' Rex - Jack Vollstedt
Picabo Peaches - Judy Pond
AFC Paddy Kate's Slick Mick - Jim Smith
FC AFC Wood River's Franchise - Bill Fruehling 
Fargo So California - Florence Sloan
AFC CFC CAFC Jazztime Last Chance Pekisko - Larry Calvert


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

jazztime said:


> Open Results: 1st Chance/Larry Calvert (completes FC, qualifies 2010 Amateur National
> 2nd Quasi/Patti Kiernan
> 3rd Missy/Arnie Erwin
> 4th Storm/Bob Byrum
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS LARRY, ANNA AND CHANCE!!!! And of course to BOB BYRUM AND STORM


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Another Jam for River in a derby.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Congratulations JUDY! Betcha this is a valentines day you wont' forget!!


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Derby 4th place - MOCH 3 (Moxie)

Congratulations to Robin and Glenn Gulvin (and handler Patti Kiernan). 

Moxie's Proud Breeders,
Don and Helen Graves


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations! AM 3rd ! ......and Open JAM, as well  

Watermark's Power Punch and Glenda 

Judy


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats Larry, Anna, and Chance on your FC!


----------



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

Larry--Anna--Chance


Congratulations on getting the Field Champion Title......few are as dedicated....fewer yet work as hard.

Miss you

Arctic


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

Congratulations Chance, Larry & Anna ........AWSOME NEWS !!!!!

Russ, Olga & Louie.


----------

